

JQuery 1.10.0 and 2.0.1 Released - oulipian
http://blog.jquery.com/2013/05/24/jquery-1-10-0-and-2-0-1-released/

======
subsection1h
The jQuery Blog is the only blog I care about that doesn't have an RSS feed.
I've waited years for them to add (or fix?) their RSS feed. With Google Reader
shutting down, it seems that RSS feeds aren't popular, so maybe the jQuery
Blog will never have an RSS feed. I looked for a solution just now and learned
that Twitter accounts have RSS feeds. Here's the RSS feed for jQuery's Twitter
account, which isn't full of typical Twitter noise:

[https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_...](https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_name=jquery)

~~~
jeresig
Huh - it does have an RSS feed though, it's just the one provided by
Wordpress: <http://blog.jquery.com/feed/>

If you put <http://blog.jquery.com/> into your feedreader it should be able to
just automatically detect the feed (it's embedded in the page using a <link
rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" .../>).

~~~
subsection1h
When I try to subscribe to <http://blog.jquery.com/> or
<http://blog.jquery.com/feed/> in Thunderbird, I receive an error stating that
"the Feed URL is not a valid feed". Also, I couldn't find a feed URL at the
jQuery Blog that validates at the W3C Feed Validation Service.

I've seen multiple commenters at the jQuery Blog state that the feed is broken
for them too. The following search results bring up some of these comments:

[https://google.com/search?q=site:blog.jquery.com+broken+feed...](https://google.com/search?q=site:blog.jquery.com+broken+feed+OR+rss)

I recall that this issue was acknowledged at some point by one of the
contributors at the jQuery Blog. I don't recall who acknowledged it though,
but I seem to recall that they stated it would be fixed eventually, which is
why I didn't look for a solution until today.

------
dak1
Wouldn't it make more sense to call it 1.9.1? Then there'd be a predictable
link between 1.(9+x).y and 2.x.y.

Now, according to the post, 1.11 will have feature parity with 2.1. Will 1.12
be equivalent to 2.1.1 (assuming there is one) or 2.2? It seems needlessly
confusing.

~~~
Skalman
I understand it as 1.12<>2.2, and 1.13<>2.3 and so on.

How is the link 1.(9+x).y<>2.x.y clearer than 1.(10+x).y<>2.x.y?

------
y0ghur7_xxx
Thank you all for working on this and making my webdev life and that of many
others a lot easier.

------
kmfrk
How long does it usually take, before the new version is up on Google's CDN?

[https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.10.0/jquery.m...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.10.0/jquery.min.js)

~~~
bjorn2404
It can take at least a couple of days - I was checking it after the release of
1.9.1 and was surprised how long it took them.

